# heat press, which is better



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Which press is better, Hix or Mighty press?

And is a clam better than a swinnger?

I'm looking to by a 15x15 press and I saw that there is only a $5 difference in the 2, Hix and Mighty. I also saw that there is a swing type Hix, the same price as their clam.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Also, which company is better to buy from, BESTBLANKS or Coastal Business Supplies?

Bestblanks is cheaper for the Hix I was looking at, but they don't offer mighty. So if hix is a better press, I'll get one from bestblank, maybe. 

I guess any help would be great right now. I would like to buy this week and the only thing stopping me is where to buy from. Should I save the few $'s and find out best aint best at all or spend more $ and find out coastal aint good either.

Can somone tell me about the two heat press and the better of the 2 places to get it from?


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Okay if you add in the shipping cost, Coastal is about the same or cheaper.

Man I wish I didn't do so much research all the time. This would be a lot easier and faster.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think buying a strong brand name press from any of the established companies will be fine 

People here have had good experience with Coastal Business and BestBlanks. You just have to decide. I'm sure they'll both treat you right.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Well what about swing or clam?


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Marc,
This is sort of a "Ford or Chevy" deal. Both presses are good, both suppliers are good, both styles have benefits.
The swingarm will let you move the heat away from your work area, But, takes up more space in operating. The clam, less space needed but the heat platen will always be just over your work area. I use a clam (HIX) and like it just fine. Have never had a problem with it. Some people will swear by the Swingarm and they won't be wrong,For Them.
You should be fine with either choice.
Happy Pressing!


----------



## quilterk8 (Sep 10, 2005)

I have both - I actually prefer the clam. It's probably all in what you're used to - I had that one first <ggg>.


----------



## quilterk8 (Sep 10, 2005)

OH - and the usual reason people recommend the swing over the clam is a: heat (I run a fan and blow it away anyway on either on and b: not as likely to get burned (you usually only do it once!! or you're a slow learner)


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Both are good brands. The nice thing about a clam shell is that its only a two step operation, up & down. A swing arm has four steps, up, swing away, swing back over & down. Still a matter of preference. The main differences between the Mighty Press & The Hix are teflon coated (Mighty Press) or uncoated platen (Hix)? Floatational Heat platen on top (Mighty press) or floating platen on bottom (Hix). Over the center pressure adjustment knob (Mighty Press) or Pressure adjustment in back of the press (Hix).


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Both are good brands. The nice thing about a clam shell is that its only a two step operation, up & down. A swing arm has four steps, up, swing away, swing back over & down. Still a matter of preference. The main differences between the Mighty Press & The Hix are teflon coated (Mighty Press) or uncoated platen (Hix)? Floatational Heat platen on top (Mighty press) or floating platen on bottom (Hix). Over the center pressure adjustment knob (Mighty Press) or Pressure adjustment in back of the press (Hix).


Now, there is a man who knows his heat press!
Josh, Thanks for pointing out some of the finer differences.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Both are good brands. The nice thing about a clam shell is that its only a two step operation, up & down. A swing arm has four steps, up, swing away, swing back over & down. Still a matter of preference. The main differences between the Mighty Press & The Hix are teflon coated (Mighty Press) or uncoated platen (Hix)? Floatational Heat platen on top (Mighty press) or floating platen on bottom (Hix). Over the center pressure adjustment knob (Mighty Press) or Pressure adjustment in back of the press (Hix).


What is the coating on the platen for? And what is the benefit of having the pressure knob in the middle or back of press?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Buechee said:


> What is the coating on the platen for? And what is the benefit of having the pressure knob in the middle or back of press?


The teflon coating is just a non stick coating that allows you to easily clean the top platen. Just in case you use ink based transfers where the ink might migrate to the top platen or accidentally get something on it, you can get it off fairly easy. The advantage of the over center pressure adjustment is that you are able to get pressure from the center out, ensuring even pressure across the whole application. Also when locking down the press it levels out before hitting your substrate, so no risk of the "pinch effect."


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Buechee said:


> Which press is better, Hix or Mighty press?
> 
> And is a clam better than a swinnger?
> 
> I'm looking to by a 15x15 press and I saw that there is only a $5 difference in the 2, Hix and Mighty. I also saw that there is a swing type Hix, the same price as their clam.


Coastal gives you free shipping for orders over $150 which makes them less expensive.


----------



## paris tee's (Aug 9, 2006)

hello ,
I wish to have a little more infrmation regarding heat presses, i want to press on teeshirts but I_ do not have a very big budget (about 600€), and are there any other good sites where i can find outmore about heat presses , prices, dimensions , etc , etc. i hope to hear from you soon , _
_Paris-tee's_


----------



## kim turner (Jul 28, 2006)

When deciding...some things to consider: which vendor is closer, freight, does the press ship same day?


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Ok, ok, I ordered my heat press from Coastal today.

I got:
Mighty press 15x15 clam shell press
100 sheet of transferr paper
The cable, usb, did not come with printer
And the epson C88+ printer.

I'm on my way, lol.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I got the printer from epson, it had a $15 rebate.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Awesome, it looks like you are on your way! What made you pick the epson c88 printer?


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Rodney said:


> Awesome, it looks like you are on your way! What made you pick the epson c88 printer?


I picked the printer cause of the price. I also read that it was a good printer for transferrs.


----------

